# Orchestral Versions - Brahms Waltzes and Gertrude’s Dream Waltz



## JH25 (Jan 3, 2020)

Hi! Does anyone know of any existing orchestral (or non-piano) versions of the following? I have searched the net to no avail. 
1. Gertrude’s Dream Waltz
2. Brahms Waltzes Op 39 No 1 and No 2
Thanks!


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

Malcolm Sargent did them for large orchestra: http://conquest.imslp.info/files/imglnks/usimg/d/d5/IMSLP256833-PMLP06507-Waltzes.pdf


----------



## JH25 (Jan 3, 2020)

mbhaub said:


> Malcolm Sargent did them for large orchestra: http://conquest.imslp.info/files/imglnks/usimg/d/d5/IMSLP256833-PMLP06507-Waltzes.pdf


Thanks - do you know where to find the songs getting played by an orchestra?


----------

